
Obama blocks Chinese wind farms in Oregon over national security - DocFeind
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/09/28/us-usa-china-turbines-idUSBRE88R19220120928
======
ck2
_Wanxiang Group Corp is about to takeover U.S. battery maker A123 Systems_

That kinda sucks. A123 used to be the highest quality lithium batteries. I
wonder if that will change after Chinese takeover. And why on earth is that
even happening?

 _China's state-owned oil company CNOOC Ltd is trying to buy Canada's Nexen_

and nexen tires have a pretty good reputation too for value/quality

